# .

## Nastya85

( 20%),       ?

----------

> ( 20%),


-, -,    ?

----------


## Nastya85

> -, -,    ?


.
      ,     (     ,    )?
    (     )      .
   (   20%,   18%)?
       .

----------

> (   20%,   18%)?


  0%.   18%  .            . .

----------


## Nastya85

**,       ,           ,     :
1.     ,      ,    ,        . 
       ,      ,** ,     ""     ,       ( N 181-).
     , .      , ?
     (  )    ,      ..,   20%,    0%,     ?

----------


## Nastya85

**, ,   ,    ,      ?
     ( . -)   ,      ,   ,     +..    ,       ,           ,   ,   ,    ?   ?

----------

-    


> .


 


> 


  :Embarrassment:   ""   ,      ,      ,    ,     . ,      20%   ,          .

----------


## Nastya85

> ""   ,      ,      ,    ,     . ,      20%   ,          .


    ,     ,    ,    ,      +..  .
        ,      ,   :
   ,     (   ,  ).    ,     (  ),   .      ,     ,      ,    ,        . .    20  ,                    ,     ,             . ?
   ,    ,    (  . )   20%         ,        ?

----------

> ,


          .

----------


## Nastya85

> .


 ,      .

----------


## Nastya85

> .


        ,     ,       ,           ,    18%.         ()?

----------

> ()?


 15.25. :
 -      ,                 ,          ,   ()       .
..        ()    .      .

----------

-   :     (  ),        ,    1 400 000  ,       350 000  , 20         200 000  ,       20       240 000 .  -  .         /,        /,       ? 

   , -,    !!!

----------

> /


     ,   .



> 20         200 000


    ,           20 . 



> ?


  3 .,      .

----------


## Nastya85

> ()


      ,        18%?              ,        ?

----------

> 18%?


        .



> ,


    -   ,    ?

----------


## Nastya85

> -


  ,   ,     . ..                 ,     ,          .

----------

.    .

----------


## Nastya85

> 


 
 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

> -   :     (  ),        ,    1 400 000  ,       350 000  , 20         200 000  ,       20       240 000 .  -  .         /,        /,       ? 
> 
>    , -,    !!!


     -  (  ) - ,      .

----------

-    ?

----------

> 3 .,      .


   -   ...   3 .?     ,    ,      3 ,    1?

----------


## degna

> ,      3 ,    1?


   ,   ,

----------

...
    ,  20.04. ( 200000) 36000.,          240000.,      36610,16.       2 .?    ?         2 .      ,       ?

     ...., -, ...

----------

...

----------

> 3 ,    1?


,     3 . .    2 .  .    1...,         .    914                     ,      . ,      ,  31.03.       .

----------

> ...


 .

----------

> .


         -          ...

 -   -   , -, ,      -      ,        ...         200000.,             ( ),    ?

----------

,     ,   ,         (     20 ,   ).             -      1 .

----------

> 


       20  (   ),      1 .?     -:    200000. - . 36000.,     240000. -  36610,17.    36000       610,17?

----------

-      ...     ...,                  (         ),   -   ?

----------

,    -        . (  36000   )...

----------

, ..         ,   .    / /    /               ().    .

----------

,    .    ,      .    -    0%, 
1)       ? :Hmm: 
2)   ,    18%  -       ?

----------

1)   ,        .
2)   ? .

----------

> 1)   ,        ..


  -     0%,           18%?
         ?    :Frown:

----------

> 18%?


,         18%.




> ?


,    .




> 


   ?

----------


## degna

> 18%?

----------

?

----------


## degna

> ?

----------


## moloko01

> -   ,    ?


,      (    )?    ,   .      .  -  6%.     ,   .

----------

> 


 ,      .         ?

----------


## IpRF

!

    ( ),      (15%     ).
         .       18%,      ?       ?          -        (  )?

----------


## IpRF

,   !
  -                ?

----------


## degna

> 18%,


   ,     ,    10 %





> ?

----------

